# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Wine >  Call of duty 4 3D/OpenGL issue

## P.tritas

Hello all,
I have a Sony Vaio FE31H laptop. Is has 1GB of RAM and a 256 graphics card ( Nvidia GeForce Go 7400 ) which accepts TurboCharge up to 316MB ( haven't found a programm to use this feature, but anyway).
I have the Call of Duty 4 game, which says you need at least a 550 GeForce card. The problem is that although mine is a 7400, when I try to run the game (I installed it using Wine, not PlayOnLinux (yet) ) it says something about "alpha blend" and "glow" that "will be disabled".
I searched a little bit the .net and found that this message appears when one's graphic card isn't good enought.
Well, my laptop not only the "required hardware" but also the "recommended", meaning that it normally should be able to play on my computer!
Finally, I personally believe that the problem comes from the Graphic card's drivers. 
Has anyone any idea how to run the game?
Thanks a lot,
PhiL
P.S: I'll try to install COD4 using PlayOnLinux, it may work!
P.S2: It must be an OpenGL problem, because Counter-Strike:Source doesn't load either!

----------


## ahaslam

This guide looks good: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/...DEX+Wine+Games

Let us know how it goes, I'll be getting this game soon  :Wink:

----------


## P.tritas

Thanks for the link  :Smile: 
In the tutorial, it is written:

"   1. Get latest wine git tree (or cvs).
   2. Get patch for wine.
   3. Get a no cd patch for COD4.
   4. Make sure you have the latest DirectX 9.0c files in your system32 folder of your wine drive. You can copy d3dx9_24.dll...d3dx9_35.dll from an existing Windows installation. "

Can anybody detail these steps?
I have downloaded the wine git tree, but don't know how to install it.
Patch for Wine?
I don't need for the CD to run COD4, so I believe step 3 is ok.
Step 4 : I believe to have installed DirectX 9.0c, as I have run the .exe and is "installed succesfully". 

Sorry to be so noob  :Sad: 
PhiL

----------


## cogadh

Don't actually install DirectX, it overwrites the Wine versions of Direct3D, DirectSound and DirectInput and prevents them from working. Just copy the listed DLLs from a Windows machine and override them in winecfg.

As for the steps, the patch is linked to in the how-to, you need to apply it to the extracted Wine git download. To apply it, change directories to where you have the git files extracted, then run this:


```
patch -p1 < /path/to/patchfile
```

Then you need to compile and install Wine:


```
./configure
make depend && make
su -c "make install"
```

----------


## ahaslam

> Step 4 : I believe to have installed DirectX 9.0c, as I have run the .exe and is "installed succesfully".


http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dl...shtml?d3dx9_34  :Wink: 

PS. More info: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManage...estingId=18036

----------


## P.tritas

Sorry guys, but the problem persists: 
I uninstalled COD4, and now when I try to run the installer I have a InstallShield error which says:
"1628: Failed to complete installation"
I have copy-pasted all the DirectX9 files into my windows>system32 folders.

----------


## ahaslam

Just tried it & it works quite well.
Just grab the source for wine 0.9.50 & apply the patch provided in my 1st link with 

```
patch -p1 < path/to/3dmark.diff || return 1
```

You'll need a no-cd crack, which google will provide, the d3dx9_34.dll provided above & you'll need to turn off/reduce most of the special effects. What you're left with may not be graphically awe-inspiring, but it does run at a decent speed.

I had to jump through another hoop (chroot) as I run a 64-bit only os. Here's COD4 in action:

----------


## ahaslam

Update: This has got to be one of the best modern games for wine, it runs much better than Oblivion.  :Wink:

----------


## ahaslam

& here's my current settings & their effects:

----------


## P.tritas

First of all, thanks A LOT for your help and interest  :Smile: 

Should I run the patch for wine throught the COD4 folder (meaning the directory where it is installed) ?
Because it says "File to patch" (which I believe means that it didn't find some files it was searching for).
P.S: Stop posting photos, you're making me mad! I really want to play this game so bad!  :Capital Razz:

----------


## ahaslam

& does AA actually work when enabled? That would be a 1st for Wine. I'd assume that if the patch applied it was required.

So there's a specific option for thefishki345 to try which I overlooked (damn regulars eh, alway missing the small things).  :Wink:

----------


## Vrekk

Hey i am having the same error as the guy who started this, but i am trying to run it on Crossover? Any ideas? Also, i got it off of steam, not cd if that makes a differnece

----------


## piratesmack

> Hey i am having the same error as the guy who started this, but i am trying to run it on Crossover? Any ideas? Also, i got it off of steam, not cd if that makes a differnece


I don't think it works with crossover, you have to patch and compile wine

----------


## piratesmack

I installed the new Linux Mint 5 Beta 048 today (nice distro btw), so I decided to try COD4 in Wine 1.0 RC 2 again.

It's weird, if I install the game and play single player first, multiplayer won't work. And if I install the game and play multiplayer first, single player won't work. But I did get both working. I'm not sure if this will help thefishki345, but it's worth a try. 

All I did was start multiplayer, let it freeze, then press ALT+F4 until it asked me to force quit. Then I started it up again, it gave me this message:



> It appears COD4 didn't quit properly the last time it was run, do you want to run the game in safe mode?


I chose "yes" and multiplayer started working.

I also updated all the way to 1.5 (update 1.5 is just a multiplayer patch, so the 1.4 no-dvd crack works fine with it)

Here's some screenshots:
http://www.vulomedia.com/images/3912singleplayer.png

http://www.vulomedia.com/images/6396multiplayer.png

----------


## thefishki345

Hey guys, just got back from holidays, thanks for all your input helping me. The safe mode thing doesnt work, but I havent perivered with it ( configuring options) I may try rc2 or something later, maybe I will see what rc3 brings  :Razz:

----------


## piratesmack

> Hey guys, just got back from holidays, thanks for all your input helping me. The safe mode thing doesnt work, but I havent perivered with it ( configuring options) I may try rc2 or something later, maybe I will see what rc3 brings


Just tried 1.0 RC 3 today

COD4 is running great, I didn't even have to start multiplayer in safe mode. There even seems to be a bit of a performance increase, does anyone know how I can check FPS?

----------


## thefishki345

cool, but did you have to patch it to run cod4?

and what about 64 bit people do you still need the extra dlls etc?

----------


## piratesmack

> cool, but did you have to patch it to run cod4?
> 
> and what about 64 bit people do you still need the extra dlls etc?


yeah still have to patch. 

I don't think you need any extra dlls anymore

----------


## koocho

hi!

i installed cod4 with wine 1rc3 too but when i wanted to start cod there was the error that some files were missing - in fact the whole files in the /zone/german (or /zone/english  :Wink: )! i copied the files from a windows installation and it works... any idea why the files haven't been installed? it's an original dvd...

----------


## thefishki345

Sorry, I have no idea koocho, ahaslam propably does, and thanks piratesmack, I will try it with rc3 soon, but the thing is, I dont think its a wine problem, cos this is happening with people on windows 2.

----------


## tkdzj

I personally think that halo 3 is a good game, as far as fps,along with call of duty... their both great games,and i don't know why people always have to say something negative about the other game. it's just retarded. but i think call of duty is much more fun to play online rather than halo 3 be it self adicting me to playing it all night with my neighbor,lol, if you guy's have xbox live you can add me if you want: Xbz Pro 
 and Yourobesemother is my neighbors gamertag. Thank you!

----------


## Jimmy92

Hi, when i try to install cod4 from the guide on page 2 i get to "make depend && make" when i get this:



> signal_i386.c: I funktion "merge_vm86_pending_flags":
> signal_i386.c:502: fel: "VIF_MASK" är odeklarerad (första förekomsten i denna funktion)
> signal_i386.c:502: fel: (Varje odeklarerad identifierare rapporteras bara en gång
> signal_i386.c:502: fel: för varje funktion den finns i.)
> signal_i386.c:513: fel: "VIP_MASK" är odeklarerad (första förekomsten i denna funktion)
> signal_i386.c: I funktion "raise_vm86_sti_exception":
> signal_i386.c:1084: fel: "VIP_MASK" är odeklarerad (första förekomsten i denna funktion)
> signal_i386.c: I funktion "__wine_enter_vm86":
> signal_i386.c:1484: fel: "VIF_MASK" är odeklarerad (första förekomsten i denna funktion)
> ...

----------


## ahaslam

The newer versions of Wine don't need patching. I'm currently using version 1.1.14 & it runs COD4 perfectly. Try a pre built package: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html

----------


## Jimmy92

> The newer versions of Wine don't need patching. I'm currently using version 1.1.14 & it runs COD4 perfectly. Try a pre built package: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html


Thanks  :Smile:  Now i installed everything. But when i start, a black screen appears and i cant do anything but i have the sound. Any idea? :Think:

----------


## slovix

Hello guys.

can someone just put a working tutorial how to install and play the game, becouse I believe since 2007 something has changed  :Smile: 

I sadly cant install, wine setup.exe says:
fixme:msi:MSI_OpenDatabaseW open failed r = 80030050 for L"C:\\windows\\temp\\msie1b.tmp"

And I get an isntallation error: 
Error 1628: Failed to complete the instalation.

Using ubuntu 9.04, newest wine, clean .iso. Any comments welcome..

----------


## Terdog

Ok, so for the newer versions of Call of Duty 4, does that mean I should install Direct X, or not? Also, does Punkbuster work?

----------


## Vrekk

> Ok, so for the newer versions of Call of Duty 4, does that mean I should install Direct X, or not? Also, does Punkbuster work?


Install Direct x.  

Punkbuster will not work :'(

----------


## Snyper64

I looked through a few pages but have not seen my problem here. I have gotten the single player working with no problem but when I go to launch the multiplayer portion it shows the COD4 logo and than the screen flashes and I get a fatal error message. I than have to ALT+F4 and close the game. it also changes my resolution down to 800*600 and I have to change everything back to my normal resolution.

Does anybody have a fix for this. I installed wine right from the repository and am running the most current version 1.1.23(I have had this problem on earlier versions of wine also). Also I do not have Punkbuster installed.

----------

